# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  MAGIA CALLEJERA

## magicc

Hola a todos, me gustaría saber donde aprender magia callejera, que pueda hacer magia con cualquier cosa de la gente, o algún libro o algo de eso. 
Gracias.

----------


## renard

Supongo que en la calle,la magia callejera no es mas que magia echa en la calle pero los juegos que se hacen no han sido pensados especialmente para hacer en la calle,mi consejo es que aprendas magia y veras que la mayoria cumplen los requisitos para hacer en la calle,luego tambien tienes unos dvd de Cellini el maestro de maestro de los magos callejeros,ahora si para hacer los juegos que salen en los dvd tienes que tener una muy buena base magica.Si nos contaras algo de ti podriamos aconsejarte mucho mejor.

----------


## Rojinni

La magia callejera, te lo digo desde mis experiencias, es la realización de los efectos pero sin mesa, en la calle, requieren de una presentación mas participativa y de técnicas como la mezcla americana en mano mas que nada porque no puedes apoyarte en nada. Debes tener cuidado con donde lo haces y avisar al cuerpo de seguridad correspondiente de que estas allí sino pueden decirte que te vayas. Usa juegos que sean visuales y rápidos incluso si necesitas algún apoyo pide las manos de tus espectadores que estarán encantados de ofrecerse.
Desde mi experiencia, aunque es poca, he sacado las mejores reacciones con el público de la calle que con amigos ya que su punto de vista es imparcial y te acaban de conocer.

Espero ayudarte y que me corrijáis si puse algo mal o confundí alguna cosa. Un saludo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hombre, un clásico de la magia callejera son los cubiletes... así que lo de sin mesa...

La magia callejera es lo de Cellini, Gazzo...

Otra cosa es hacer magia en la calle.

----------

